# Topics > Space >  Project NASA Innovative Advanced Concept (NIAC), National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA), Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA)

nasa.gov/directorates/spacetech/niac

----------


## Airicist

NIAC Contour Crafting 

 Published on May 14, 2014




> NIAC Contour Crafting, Robotic construction of Lunar and Martian infrastructure. A NASA Innovative Advanced Concept (NIAC) project. USC Center for Rapid Automated Fabrication Technologies (CRAFT).

----------


## Airicist

Is suspended animation possible? Can we 3D print whole structures on the moon? How about swimming the ocean of Europa?

Maybe... 

Join NASA 360 as we take a look at NASA's Innovative Advanced Concepts (NIAC). 

NIAC nurtures visionary ideas that could transform future NASA missions with the creation of breakthroughs — radically better or entirely new aerospace concepts — while engaging America's innovators and entrepreneurs as partners in the journey.

----------


## Airicist

Robotic bees designed to explore Mars

Mar 12, 2020




> Bee-lieve it or not NASA could send a swarm of robot bees to the Red Planet. Researchers are taking inspiration from the insect world to develop Marsbee, a bold new idea that could enhance the exploration of Mars.

----------


## Airicist

Hopping robot concept to explore frozen ocean worlds

Jun 24, 2020




> NASA is researching a hopping robot that can easily navigate the harsh glacier-like terrain on icy worlds in our solar system. And that’s just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> NASA 360 takes a look at the NASA Innovative Advanced Concept (NIAC) called S.P.A.R.R.O.W., a revolutionary approach to exploring frozen ocean worlds. To learn more visit: https://go.nasa.gov/37XZpqc
> 
> To watch the in-depth presentation about this topic please visit the 2018 NIAC Symposium Livestream site: https://bit.ly/38VP6TL
> 
> This video represents a research study within the NASA Innovative Advanced Concepts (NIAC) program. NIAC is a visionary and far-reaching aerospace program, one that has the potential to create breakthrough technologies for possible future space missions. However, such early stage technology developments may never become actual NASA missions.

----------

